# Shenyang Airport



## jj193 (Dec 27, 2014)

Does (SHE) Shenyang Taoxian International Airport have signs in English? Is it possible for someone who only speaks English to use/navigate this airport?

Thanks


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

I have not been there but from experience all international airports and high speed train stations have signs in English. 

In fact traveling most places in China is not a problem for English speakers.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

You'll be fine in Shenyang airport! It's mostly bilingual, staff is as always spotty but no worries.


----------

